# Viele, eher tiefgehende Fragen zu Netzteilen



## killkrog (12. November 2006)

Hi Leute!

Erste mal, dass ich hier im Hardware-Forum poste, aber hab sonst auf tutorials.de immer gute Hilfe bekommen, hoffe also einfach mal, dass es hier genauso sein wird 

Nun mein Anliegen! Dazu muss ich leider ein bisschen ausholen...
Also, seit dem ich vor schon ewig langer Zeit meinen neuen PC zusammengeschraubt habe, habe ich folgendes Phänomen. Wenn ich den PC normal anschalte ist der POST fehlerhaft, wenn ich die Kiste resette läuft alles wunderbar. Anhand des beim ersten Mal ausgegeben Beep-Codes des Mainboards bin ich draufgekommen, dass etwas mit meiner Graka nicht stimmt. Da aber wie gesagt nach einem Reset alles wunderbar läuft, habe ich mir gedacht, dass er vielleicht beim ersten mal zuwenig Saft für alle Komponenten hat und die GraKa erst beim zweiten Mal befeuert. Also mal kurzerhand an den Support geschrieben und auch promt meine Vermutung bestätigt bekommen. Ich habe ein PCI-E Board von Asus, dazu eine EN7800GTX auch von Asus... Prozessor is nen Intel P4 aufm 775er mit 3.6Gigs. Nix davon overclocked...

Hier die Werte von meinem jetzigen Netzteil:

+3,3V <-> 30 A
+5V <-> 28 A
+12V1 <-> 14 A
+12V2 <-> 15 A
-12V <-> 2 A

Was ich dicke einsehe ist, dass die 12er Leitung für die GraKa voll fürn A*rsch sind. Is einfach so, hab damals net drauf geachtet, mist... Hab mir aber vorerst auch nix gedacht, schließlich lief sie ja. Bin mit der Einstellung rumgerannt, entweder gehts ganz oder gar net. Dann habe ich aber mal gelesen, dass sich die GraKa bei zuwenig Strom selber runtertaktet, um damit zurecht zu kommen. Hab also promt mal 3D Benchmark drüberlaufen lassen, und siehe da, alle Leute mit der gleichen PC-Konfiguration haben ca doppelt so viele Punkte wie ich... Hat mich weiter in meinem Verdacht verstärkt.
Nun hab ich Asus also nochmal angetackert und die gefragt, was ich denn so fürn Netzteil brauche. Zurück kamen diese Werte:

+3,3 V. >= 30 A
+5,0 V. >= 32 A
+12,0 V 1 >= 20 A
+12,0 V 2 >= 20 A

*hüstel*
Da habe ich dann schon ein wenig geschluckt, weil das doch recht dicke Angaben sind...
Hab dann mal bissl im Netz rumgesucht und mich durch Begriffe wie Combined Power gefressen. (War davor so einer, der nur auf Gesamt-Watt geschaut hat. Asche aufs Haupt...) Als Combined Power bezeichnet man ja die max. Leistung, die ein Netzteil auf der 3.3er und 5er gleichzeitig aufbringen kann. Als Richtwert soll hier angeblich 170W-200W ganz okay sein.

Wenn ich mir nun die Werte anschaue, die Asus mir geschickt hat, bräuchte ich aber ne CP von 260W, damit ich die beiden Leitungen maximal auslasten könnte, falls sie es brauchen. Meines Wissens gibt es aber keine Netzteile mit so ner perves hohen CP...
Dann hab ich also weiter geforscht und hab irgendwo gelesen, dass die neueren Intel-Prozies zusätzlich auch von der 12er Saft ziehen, um die zwei anderen Schienen bissl freizumachen. Nun meine Fragen an euch:

- Wie viel Combined Power ist nun wirklich nötig
- Welche Komponente braucht die 3.3er und die 5er Schiene
- In welchen Verhältnis zieht mein Prozi nun von der 3.3+5er Schiene und wieviel von der 12er
- Hab ich es richtig verstanden, dass die Leistung, die beim Netzteil angegeben ist wie folgt sein sollte: (Combined Power + max. Leistung der 12er Leitung) * Wirkungsgrad

Dann noch was. Wie oben schon gesagt ziehen die P4s ja extra Strom von der 12er Leitung, die man ja per 4Pin ans Mainboard ansteckt. Aber an die PCIE-GraKa steck ich ja auch noch nen 6Pin mit 12V dran. Was haben die beiden Leitungen nun mit den Angaben oben zu tun. Haben die dann beide 20A, oder nur eine, oder wie oder wo oder was? Bin echt schon halb vorm Durchdrehen mit dem ganzen Zeug. Wäre lieb, wenn mir da mal jemand helfend unter die Arme greifen könnte. Und wenn's auch nur ein Link ist, wo man sich mal gut Wissen anlesen kann...

Liebe Grüße und schonmal vielen Dank im Voraus,
 euer Killi


----------



## killkrog (13. November 2006)

Hmm, keiner da, der helfen kann?


----------



## floHate (13. November 2006)

Hi. 

Ich kann dir nicht viel helfen jedoch mit folgendem:

Netzteile von BeQuiet:

BQT E5-700W (120€):
Spezifikation:
+3,3V: 30A,
+5V: 30A,
+12V1: 18A,
+12V2: 18A,
+12V1: 18A,
+12V2: 18A ,
-12V: 0,5A,
+5VSB: 3A

Hier werden die 12er Leitungen zwar nur mit 18A ausgestattet jedoch enormer vorteil an diesem Netzteil ist das diese über 2 Rails die 12er Leitung verteilt. Einfach eine Rail hernehmen für die CPU und die andere Rail für die Graka. 

Ich gebe zu das dies der Luxusliner unter den Netzteilen ist von BeQuiet aber damit bist du zu 100% auf der Sicheren Seite. Ich denke mal dir werden auch 500Watt langen solang das Netzteil die 12er Leitungen über 2 Rails fährt. Vorallem solltest du darauf achten das du das Netzteil bzw die Leitungen Gleichmäsig belastest. Wenn du 3 Kabelstränge zur Verfügung hast dann nutze immer alle 3! Nicht nur weil du 2 oder gar nur 1 brauchst der bequemlichkeit halber nur eine diese eine oder zwei Kabelstränge nehmen. Immer schön aufteilen. Evt. weist du ja was passiert wenn man eine Starkstromleitung anzapft und von dieser nur 1-2 Phasen belastet und die 3. gar nicht. Die Sicherung fliegt. Nicht viel anderster als in deinem PC atm wie ich glaube.

Damit du genau weist wie viel dein CPU beim starten an "Saft" zieht musst du die Datenblätter durch gehen. Ebenfalls die Datenblätter von Grafikkarte, Netzteil und Festplatten/Laufwerke damit du dann ausrechnen kannst wo, wie und in welcher höhe die Leitungen belastet werden. 

Die Angaben von ASUS sind rein Theoretische Angaben und beziehen sich auf den Höchstmöglichen verbrauch deiner Komponenten. Das heist noch lange nicht das dies auch wirklich eintritt! Also kannst du locker 2-4 Punkte unter den angaben von ASUS starten und diese auch nutzen. 

Bei weiteren fragen bzw beim ausrechnen der Werte kann ich dir dann helfen aber die Werte selber musst du erst mal den Datenblättern (Datasheets) entnehmen.

Mfg floHate


----------



## chmee (14. November 2006)

In der aktuellen c't ist ein Test der aktuellen 500Watt-Netzteile, inkl. der Erklärungen und
praktischer Tips und Hints ( Was zieht wieviel / Welche Leitung wofür etc.)

mfg chmee


----------



## Radhad (14. November 2006)

Neben der Ampere pro Leitung ist auch die Effizienz besonders wichtig. Ein Obere Mittleklasse - High End PC läuft problemlos mit einem 450 W Netzteil! Da es bei der Effizienz unter Volllast bis zu 20 W zusätzlicher Verbrauch Unterschiede gibt, ist dies also nicht zu unterschätzen!


----------



## killkrog (14. November 2006)

@chmee
Cool, werd ich mir mal anschaun, danke!

@Radhad
Hab ein 450W Netzteil 
Also kann man es wohl net ganz so pauschalisieren


----------

